# What do you all do with extra fish?



## Huugs

Hi guys my danio fry has just kept coming and coming. I have 53 in a net breeder and had to leave the rest that appeared last nite in the tank to get eaten because there is no chance I have enough space. I live in london in the UK and was wondering what other ppl over here do with the fish they cant keep? I heard you have to have a pet liscence to sell and that no pet store will take them. Ive only kept this many bcause Isure they wont all survive, if any, as the tank is still cycling.


----------



## fishfreaks

hm you could just leave them in the tank and see what happens.


----------



## fish_doc

Give them to schools and nursing homes when the grow a bit. Plenty of friends may want them or find a local fish club that may be able to find places for them to go.


----------



## Larry-T

I go to several large auctions with our local "general" club every year. I typically spend about $150 - $200 at the auction, but get back more than that for the fish I offer for sale. I also trade in fish with several local pet stores and haven't paid a penny in cash for frozen food locally in three years.

I also got two 20 gal tanks, one 30, and one 40, along with stands and glass covers for them all just for fish I've traded in.

That doesn't count the monthly auctions with our local cichlid club and the killie club <grin>.


----------



## Huugs

Ok well I dont think any of they lfs's actually take fish of the hands of the public over here which is annoying. Ill just have to find some people who want the fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Well, check around to be sure. I can't belive that the local stores won't take locally grown fish, since locally grown fish are a prized commodity.


----------



## lynmccoy

In additon to the nursing homes, you could offer to donate them to preschools,daycare centers,put an ad in your local newspaper offering free guppies. I had 2 churches ask for some of my babies for their children's room. I usually have most of my fry given away before they are born. The way I see it, it's better than being eaten.


----------



## emc7

I've heard the UK had draconian restrictions. Doing things like arresting store owners for selling fish to an unaccompanied 14-year old. Where I live you need a license to sell, but stores can give you store credit, so you trade fish for supplies like food and dechlor. And Craigslist sales are pretty much unwatched. Try to find a local club or discussion board and talk to your fish-keeping neighbors.


----------



## Hansolo

You could get another tank with cichlads like Oscars or Jack Dempskys. Then just feed your fry to them after you let them grow out a bit. Just a thought


----------



## egoreise

Check and see if you have a local freecycle group. www.freecycle.org


----------



## lohachata

june 2005......lol


----------



## PhsychoFish

feed them to your amphibians and/or reptiles


----------



## chronoboy

I just flush them down the toilet if they will fit..........


----------



## chronoboy

I was just joking, I just put a add on Craigslist for free fish.


----------



## Betta man

lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## e048

angel fish dinner!


----------



## Betta man

I donate em to petco or another store that buys from me!


----------



## Cichlid Dude!

I'm not familiar with UK laws, I live in CA., but one thing you could try would be using the fry as a live food or conditioning food for larger fish. Or, I you want t make someones day, you could try giving them away.


----------

